
Noita: A Game Based on Falling Sand Simulation - greanpast
https://80.lv/articles/noita-a-game-based-on-falling-sand-simulation/
======
billconan
Pretty cool! Reminds me one of my favorite games

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liero](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liero)

------
djsumdog
This looks really neat. It also looks like it might be stupidly hard. I could
never get into Hyperlight Drifter for that reason; just got insanely
frustrating.

